# Women: do you 'flirt' with other women, regardless of your sexuality?



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

The 'would you accept your best friend if he confesses to you he is gay' thread made me think of something I have noticed in my relationships with other women, and the women around me. It seems somewhat _normal_ in my experience, in a lot of contexts, to make 'flirty' kind of comments or behaviour towards other women, without it being contrived to be a blatant attempt at 'coming on' to one of them.

Is this just something in my frame of experience? or can others relate, and this is a female-female relationship 'norm'? why do you think this is? 

What do gay women think of this/ how do gay women experience this ? if this is a trend you experience, does it make it complicated for you in relationships?


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Why did someone vote this four stars? what? you think this is going to be a thread that goes on to describe how women might 'flirt' with each other, and that is something you might get a 'kick' out of? 

Well you thought wrong :bored:

*watches rating go down to 1 star*


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

*rates 5 stars*


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Azrael said:


> *rates 5 stars*


Well then, I better add something which makes this thread at least earn a few of those stars...
Would it be adequate if I told you I have friends who hit each other on the butt when they say goodbye :|


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> Well then, I better add something which makes this thread at least earn a few of those stars...
> Would it be adequate if I told you I have friends who hit each other on the butt when they say goodbye :|


Haha, yes! That is epic.
Wow, I'm such a perv. Carry on.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

She didn't say those friends were female, but ok...


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

no. well I used to have a best friend and we used to talk bullshit to each other but not flirting. Ie. She'd say to me that I looked beautiful that day and I would say, well I still aint kissing ya. I'm not that easy you know. We talked about all sorts of things I would never talk about with most.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Anti-Helena said:


> She didn't say those friends were female, but ok...


Haha, maybe I jumped to conclusions.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Azrael said:


> Haha, yes! That is epic.
> Wow, I'm such a perv. Carry on.


Yes, I am talking about female friends.

This one time, when we were at a sleepover,...

<some missing text>

Wow, that was so fun. I never looked at them the same way though :dry:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Azrael said:


> Haha, maybe I jumped to conclusions.


That's what happens when you think with you 'you know what'...mehhh you were right anyway...


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> Yes, I am talking about female friends.
> 
> This one time, when we were at a sleepover,...
> 
> ...


Haha, Natalie...don't tease me like that. :crying:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm debating whether or not I should make a thread asking women of every sexual orientation how they feel about this picture...but I can't come to a final decision :/











Ok...since I do identify as homosexual, then yeah, I flirt with other females lol
Depending on your definition of 'flirting', I also do the same with males. It's not in a sexual way, it's just in a...'personality appreciation' kinda way...


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Whoa, whoa, whoa..


we can rate threads?!


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

men actually flirt too lol.... thought we would never admit it of course..... right lads?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

thehigher said:


> men actually flirt too lol.... thought we would never admit it of course..... right lads?


*Crickets Chirping* 

Ouch. Sorry Higher. :sad:


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Anti-Helena said:


> Ok...since I do identify as homosexual, then yeah, I flirt with other females lol
> Depending on your definition of 'flirting', I also do the same with males. It's not in a sexual way, it's just in a...'personality appreciation' kinda way...


See, by flirting, I mean making sexual innuendos/gestures... cheeky touching (pinching of ass), exaggerated compliments, cheeky puns/play on words etc.

I'm beginning to think it's a "my friends" thing... 0_0

I'm curious about this, and maybe you can answer Helena, but does it make it confusing for you to pick up when a woman is actually gay? especially if she is a friend? 



thehigher said:


> men actually flirt too lol.... thought we would never admit it of course..... right lads?


I'm curious, in what way? because I _think_ I see it sometimes, but it seems really jokingly. Like, they seem to be teasing each other... And then they'll say something like "no ****" so it's really clear they are just messing around.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> *Crickets Chirping*
> 
> Ouch. Sorry Higher. :sad:


hahaha shit. i set myself up for that one. It's true! I never flirt with other guys but they certainly flirt with each other and me. I'm not talking just F's either. I mean estps, estjs, entjs, infjs, enfps, the whole lot of us.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> I'm curious, in what way? because I _think_ I see it sometimes, but it seems really jokingly. Like, they seem to be teasing each other... And then they'll say something like "no ****" so it's really clear they are just messing around.


K let's say I have friend Jay (estp) Jack (intp) and john (estj) 

(Jay)- Look how sexy Karl is!
(me)- ha ha ....
(Jay)- smacks butt then laughs 


k next scenario 

(Jack)- karl are you riding with me? 
(me)- yep
(jack)- no I mean are you riiiiiding with me 

k next scenario 

(john)- karl if you were a girl id marry you 
(me)- *feels very awkward*

k another one 

*I walk into the kitchen away from the party and jack is in there washing dishes*
(jack)- now that I have you here all alone! (walks towards me like a creeper)


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

thehigher said:


> K let's say I have friend Jay (estp) Jack (intp) and john (estj)
> 
> (Jay)- Look how sexy Karl is!
> (me)- ha ha ....
> ...


haha, that's really cute. 

"walks toward me like a creeper" :crazy:

Thank you, you just gave me lots of laughs.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> See, by flirting, I mean making sexual innuendos/gestures... cheeky touching (pinching of ass), exaggerated compliments, cheeky puns/play on words etc.
> 
> I'm beginning to think it's a "my friends" thing... 0_0


I actually see this a fair amount - so it's not just your friends. :wink:



NatalieAnne said:


> I'm curious, in what way? because I _think_ I see it sometimes, but it seems really jokingly. Like, they seem to be teasing each other... And then they'll say something like "no ****" so it's really clear they are just messing around.


Yeah, this is the extent of it with my guy friends.
Although, I had one friend who went further occasionally...but I actually question his orientation.


----------

